# John Demmer Form Question



## ChefMatt (Nov 7, 2014)

I might be in the wrong place, please correct me if I am. I was looking at this video and I'm trying to see what drawing method (straight line? rotational? swing?). Can anybody break down what I'm looking at in regards to how he is drawing the bow?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liLwCm9l7K8

Thank you so much!


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

Haha, I don't think people will attempt until John answers himself 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Straight. 

Starts draw inline to target, bow/ arrow is above target. Brings bow down and draws straight back. Anchors and shoots. Incredibly well. 


Chris


----------



## ChefMatt (Nov 7, 2014)

Does anyone know of particular good videos demonstrating the straight back draw and explaining it? I watched an awesome few from Arne Moe on rotational, I'm essentially looking for something similar for straight draw.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

These might help ....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vym2GppXtB4&list=PLCU9AgAAGB6gUWrh-MAZYIsRWsNkZoqXy


----------



## ChefMatt (Nov 7, 2014)

Yes thank you!


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

Go to 1:50 and track his elbow. Can you do that in a "straight back" draw?


----------



## 10X Archer (Mar 7, 2016)

It looks to me like he is using a modified NTS. It seems to me that he has the fundamentals of gun barrel, holding, and rotational motion, but he has adapted it for bare bow and sped everything up a bit.

http://www.kslinternationalarchery.com/Technique/KSLShotCycle/KSLShotCycle-USA.html


----------



## ChefMatt (Nov 7, 2014)

10X Archer said:


> It looks to me like he is using a modified NTS. It seems to me that he has the fundamentals of gun barrel, holding, and rotational motion, but he has adapted it for bare bow and sped everything up a bit.
> 
> http://www.kslinternationalarchery.com/Technique/KSLShotCycle/KSLShotCycle-USA.html


That is exactly what I'm looking for, thank you. Any and all resources for learning this would be awesome! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> using a modified NTS


You could probably say this about most good archers. Or said another way, NTS is just one of several ways to describe "good archery form."


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

limbwalker said:


> You could probably say this about most good archers. Or said another way, NTS is just one of several ways to describe "good archery form."


The use of NTS seems mostly defined by the archer's success.....


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

ChefMatt said:


> Does anyone know of particular good videos demonstrating the straight back draw and explaining it? I watched an awesome few from Arne Moe on rotational, I'm essentially looking for something similar for straight draw.


this should suffice

https://www.facebook.com/chrstphrhill/videos/vb.1494440993/10206174289704924/?type=3&theater

or this one

https://www.facebook.com/chrstphrhill/videos/vb.1494440993/10211056419995130/?type=3&theater

or this

https://www.facebook.com/chrstphrhill/videos/vb.1494440993/10211033612024945/?type=3&theater

Chris


----------



## sho-me (Apr 21, 2016)

Wow her form is awesome. It's just a pleasure to watch someone shoot like that.


----------



## ChefMatt (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks yall, dude she is smooth as glass through the shots. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

ChefMatt said:


> Thanks yall, dude she is smooth as glass through the shots.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


all three are smooth as glass. 

I have many more video examples. 

Chris


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I think John himself would tell you that the only part of the shot that really matters is from release until the arrow is off the string. 

I once watched a detailed analysis of pro golfer Jim Furyk's swing by an expert analyst. As goofy as Furyk's swing is, he made that point that through the hitting zone - that 12" or so around the ball - he was as good as anyone. Archery really isn't much different. If a person can consistently control that moment from release until the arrow is off the string, they will be a good archer.

I've seen too many archers with beautiful form before and after that moment, but who stunk through the "hitting zone" and never could figure out why.


----------



## ChefMatt (Nov 7, 2014)

chrstphr said:


> all three are smooth as glass.
> 
> I have many more video examples.
> 
> Chris


Chris, only the first one is viewable, it says that the content isn't available on the other two.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

ChefMatt said:


> Chris, only the first one is viewable, it says that the content isn't available on the other two.


that is strange. It should show all three. My facebook page is public and viewable by anyone. All three links work for me, and work on my wife's computer. 

let me try again. 

https://www.facebook.com/chrstphrhill/videos/vb.1494440993/10211056419995130/?type=3&theater

and 

https://www.facebook.com/chrstphrhill/videos/vb.1494440993/10211033612024945/?type=3&theater


try reloading the thread page. 

Chris


----------



## ChefMatt (Nov 7, 2014)

Nope, still says "content not available right now."


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

lksseven said:


> These might help ....
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vym2GppXtB4&list=PLCU9AgAAGB6gUWrh-MAZYIsRWsNkZoqXy


Very good video, clear and informative.
Thanks
N


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

ChefMatt said:


> Nope, still says "content not available right now."



I think i fixed it. One setting was friends of friends. Should be public now.

Chris


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

I draw with a slight rotation ONLY because it works best for me. Having a few neck and shoulder issues drawing with a slight rotation makes my personal issues, non-issues. It helps me to draw with my back and get into my shot sequence effortlessly. 
The one-size fits all doesn't work for everyone. Finding what works best is always a work in progress and subject to change. 

Limbwalker hit the nail on the head, your form can look great but you might not be able to shoot very well. 

N


----------



## bahboric (Aug 22, 2013)

Chris, I can see the first video, but for the 2nd and 3d, it says I need to join Facebook to see them.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

last try. I had to re upload them and set them as public. If they dont work, i give up. Friend me on facebook. 

Sorry for the many posts. I feel they are worth it.

Video #2

https://www.facebook.com/chrstphrhill/videos/10212430494506134/

Video #3

https://www.facebook.com/chrstphrhill/videos/10212430567027947/


Chris


----------



## ChefMatt (Nov 7, 2014)

I feel they are too, thanks for sharing! When the elbow swoops low momentarily towards the end of the draw, is the purpose of that to load the back and take on any weight the arm might be pulling or is it to ensure that the scapula area muscles are better engaged? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bahboric (Aug 22, 2013)

thanks Chris--I can see them now (without being on Facebook)


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

ChefMatt said:


> I feel they are too, thanks for sharing! When the elbow swoops low momentarily towards the end of the draw, is the purpose of that to load the back and take on any weight the arm might be pulling or is it to ensure that the scapula area muscles are better engaged?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


In order to bring the hand under the chin to anchor, the elbow will swoop down like that. That is also when the rear arm is brought in to be inline with the arrow. The back is also engaged. 

The difference is also that the rear shoulder is inline behind the front shoulder earlier in the draw, during setup. With an angular draw the rear shoulder is brought inline at the end of the draw. 

For linear, then there is a push pull to get thru the clicker. With an angular draw, from what i know of it, to get thru the clicker, you continue to move the back and rear arm angularly around which pulls thru the clicker. Using much more of the back and back tension.

Angular draw method from what i know of it, is all about the back tension and loading the back and the muscles. 
Linear method is more about the bone alignment and a push pull straight thru the clicker. 

Chris


----------



## ChefMatt (Nov 7, 2014)

chrstphr said:


> In order to bring the hand under the chin to anchor, the elbow will swoop down like that. That is also when the rear arm is brought in to be inline with the arrow. The back is also engaged.
> 
> The difference is also that the rear shoulder is inline behind the front shoulder earlier in the draw, during setup. With an angular draw the rear shoulder is brought inline at the end of the draw.
> 
> ...


Do these transfer reasonably well with a higher anchor? 3 under, middle finger corner mouth? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I've never learned so much about John. LOL


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Lol... Sorry.

Chris


----------



## wiatrog (Dec 27, 2014)

And this is exactly why Demmer is so darned good. He's out there shooting and we're on here talking about his form! =]

Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

wiatrog said:


> And this is exactly why Demmer is so darned good. He's out there shooting and we're on here talking about his form! =]
> 
> Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


Same reason Brady, Vic and Butch are so good too. LOL


----------

